# Kincraig Point



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys

I took this picture at Kincraig Point, Elie, Fife. I have walked up here several times over the years. Unfortunately, when I got there the wind was against me. It was very strange I was blowing around like a balloon and made it very difficult to get a picture. Also, I was stood so close to the edge of the rocks which aren't that stable either. It is a very long way down! I didn't quite get the composition that I wanted to. I will go back and try again. This was the best I could do. Many thanks.

This is from my Flickr account.

DSC_5533.jpg by Ravinder Bindra, on Flickr


----------

